# son de l'horloge



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2001)

salut
auriez-vous svp le son d'un coucou suisse pour placer dans l'os pour le carrillon de l'horloge? 

c'est si mignon...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2001)

Va voir sur ce site: Findsounds.com et tape "cuckoo" (c'est coucou en anglais). Tu trouveras surement ton bonheur.


----------



## Sir (21 Octobre 2001)

Pas genial les sounds !!!


----------

